# HowTo:Not start net.eth0 with LAN cable unplugged [solved]

## rahulthewall

Now, I have a question. When I am not connected to the LAN and am on the wireless, I do not want net.eth0 to start as that is redundant. I want that net.eth0 starts only when the LAN cable is connected. Otherwise, net.eth0 should not start.

Any ideas, how to realize this.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

```
# emerge netplug
```

----------

## mmoufid

Look in /etc/conf.d/rc. Specifically, the options RC_PLUG_SERVICES and RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING.

----------

## rahulthewall

A million thanks, El_Presidente_Pufferfish.  However, I decided to use ifplugd, it just sounded better.  :Razz: 

P.S. I guess I should have read the handbook more thoroughly, it is all there.  :Smile: 

----------

## rahulthewall

 *mmoufid wrote:*   

> Look in /etc/conf.d/rc. Specifically, the options RC_PLUG_SERVICES and RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING.

 

That was already configured the way it should be. That was not the problem.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

> A million thanks, El_Presidente_Pufferfish.  However, I decided to use ifplugd, it just sounded better. 
> 
> P.S. I guess I should have read the handbook more thoroughly, it is all there. 

 

FYI, ifplugd is less reliable than netplug, although if it works for you, stick with it.

----------

## rahulthewall

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

>  *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   A million thanks, El_Presidente_Pufferfish.  However, I decided to use ifplugd, it just sounded better. 
> 
> P.S. I guess I should have read the handbook more thoroughly, it is all there.  
> 
> FYI, ifplugd is less reliable than netplug, although if it works for you, stick with it.

 

Actually, netplug did not solve my problem. It connected to the wireless by default, but ifplugd did not do any susch stupid thing, therefore I am sticking with it.

And, I have another question, I get a warning during startup, which says

```

netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has been started

```

Any idea what this is?

----------

